# bbc iplayer sound problem!



## robertmercer (Jun 5, 2008)

hi, my sound is working well on media player for movies and music but for some reason i cannot get sound on bbc iplayer , you tube and some other sites.........HELP!!!:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi I had similar probs with youTube and had to update my Flash Player.
The BBC give the same advice....
http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/help/streaming_programmes/no_sound

Here's a couple of links for Flash Player, first the Problem page..
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=kb402691&sliceId=1

And here's the download page if the problem page is not relevent...
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/down...kwaveFlash&ogn=EN_US-gntray_dl_getflashplayer


----------

